# Multimammates



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Got a picture of one of my pregnant multis today when I was cleaning them out. A couple of the babies too.

They aren't brilliant as pets, they are pretty bitey. We have a love/hate kind of relationship. I usually wear gloves to handle them at all, as it's just easier. They are pretty fast and even try and take a chunk out of me when I feed them.  

I'm handling the babies (has to be done when parents are not present, they really do not like anyone disturbing their babies) an dkeeping afew, so hopefully they'll end up tame.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

awwwww They are adorable :001_wub: am I stupid if I ask if they re hamsters or something else. I am only used to rats thats all :blushing:


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

It's fine, lots of people haven't heard of them.

They are multimammate mice/rats, African Soft Furred rats, natal rats... they are known by lots of different names, and not definitely classified as either mice or rats. I guess they are kind of somewhere in between.

Here are a couple of better pictures of them, taken when they were younger:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

waterlily said:


> awwwww They are adorable :001_wub: am I stupid if I ask if they re hamsters or something else. I am only used to rats thats all :blushing:


aww, I love them! 
No your not stupid 
I'm not 100% so I reccomend you ask Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

They are amazing, how did you come across them?


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Tammy0407 said:


> They are amazing, how did you come across them?


They are quite well known of in the reptile keeping community, but quite hard to get hold of, especially over here. I asked my local pet shop to source some for me. I wouldn't normally buy from pet shops, but it was the only way I could get some.


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Awww sooo cute !!!
The pregnant one is practically round ! I've never seen a preganant multimammate before ! How cute !!!


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

jackson said:


> They are quite well known of in the reptile keeping community, but quite hard to get hold of, especially over here. I asked my local pet shop to source some for me. I wouldn't normally buy from pet shops, but it was the only way I could get some.


HOw long do they live etc? Im veyr intrigued by them!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

They look lovely! You'll need to let us know how you get on in taming them as I hear they can be very difficuly even from birth to tame.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwwwww! So cute! What are you doing with the little cuties? Do you have homes for them? I want.......... LOL!!!
xx


----------

